# how to manually slide out



## stainedglassman97439 (Mar 23, 2011)

I purchase a 2009 Fleetwood Prowler 28FKS with the Dinette, Couch Slide.  When I picked it up from the dealer I asked about how to manually put out the slide if the power did not work.  He said he would find out and show me and never did.  I looked through the owners manual and it said that in the package there was a handle crank enclosed (there was no handle of any kind).  It did not say where the handle should be inserted.  I have looked over, under , around and through the trailer and cannot find where the mechanism would be to manually open or shut this slide.  It is very uncomfortable every time I push the button to open or close the slide wondering if it will work or not.  Can anyone out there Help me out with the location.  I am sure I can find some sort of handle once I see what it should fit into.
Thanks


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 23, 2011)

Re: how to manually slide out

If your slide is operated by a 12 volt motor, there should be a manual over-ride on the opposite side of the trailer from the slide.  You should see a "bolt" sticking out from the frame that you can put a socket on and operate the slide.

IF you have an hydraulic slide there is no over-ride.  I honestly don't know if your slide is elec. or Hyd.


----------



## Bounder Boy (Mar 24, 2011)

Re: how to manually slide out

First thing I would do is call the dealer you purchased it from. If they don't know or can't find out, then I guess that should also tell you what kind of service you could expect from them down the road. Also is it said that a "handle crank was enclosed" I would ask them to also provide that. I have found from past experience, good things come to those that simply ask. Good Luck and keep us posted. 
BB


----------



## Bounder Boy (Mar 24, 2011)

Re: how to manually slide out

Jim, Just noticed your sign in name. You aren't by chance in Central/Eastern Wisconsin are you? I am looking for someone to teach me how to make stain glass items as a hobby.


----------

